# How do I for two parts of a divan bed together?



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Just received my new divan bed which has two separate bases somehow bolt together. With bed two white plastic clips and two flat headed bolts were attached as well which I presume I use to bolt the bed together but I don't have a clue how to.

Cheers uk-m!


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Ether underneath or on the side.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Use the plastic clips to clip the two halves together.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Screw holes for bolt possibly built into frame - look for a marker


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Sounds like the clips are to clip the two halves together underneath, whilst the bolts are for a headboard. Post up a pic?


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

How do you put clips on as it's impossible to clips then together as there's no room inbetween the gap to do this


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

You might have to cut the material underneath, are they these?



or


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

ashmo said:


> You might have to cut the material underneath, are they these?
> 
> View attachment 150835
> 
> ...


 The first set mate but plastic. Iv just tried putting them

On but the underneath material is starting to rip. Watching this video has helped but also there clips seem

To go on without ripping anything...


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

lesnar said:


> The first set mate but plastic. Iv just tried putting them
> 
> On but the underneath material is starting to rip. Watching this video has helped but also there clips seem
> 
> To go on without ripping anything...


You you have to cut underneath put the bases on the their sides joined up together, then cut and push them in, job done.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

As @I'mNotAPervert! says, clip the two halves together and the screws are for the headboard. Even a kid could do this.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

**** it sleep on one half only.........and get a bed specialst man in to do it for you.......or look for the 2 holes the bolts go in


----------



## brown bear (Jan 26, 2011)

shud have linking bars if u have a bolt...is the base split east to west or north to south? if north to south u shud feel for a hole under the fabric at the botton end normally there shud be sticker to show u where u need to pierce the fabric..if its east to west there shud be a u clip


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorted lads just cut holes in the fabric and used the clips jobs a gooden, think the screws are for a headboard but still not certain


----------

